# Daughter's handiwork



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd like to show the effort my daughter put out to produce Christmas gifts for her brother's family. This is her first real attempt at quality work. Since she was a kid she's always shown interest in building houses and woodworking in general.
Luckily, she got these finished before we lost power in the ice storm. Some of us were out of light, heat etc. for 5 days. Very cold and lots of ice.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

She's obviously motivated, Thomas. That nightstand has very pleasing proportions, and shows her abilities off! I'd buy her products. 
You didn't say how many years she's been doing woodworking(?).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tell your daughter to keep up the good work, Thomas.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations to your daughter Thomas.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice work. Maybe you should point her towards College of the Redwoods with a first go that fine


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Let me echo James on this. awesome work and tell her to keep it up!!!


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Very beautiful piece of furniture. I like the shape of the shelf support where it ties into the leg. Also that was a messy ice storm. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thomas.....

Your daughter did a great job with the night stand. Love the look that the dark streak on the top brings to the table. Proportions, lines all look good. She got skills


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Very good work. Hope you keep your power back on. billy boy www.liveedegedwoodcraft.ca


----------



## thedude306 (Nov 13, 2013)

Very nice work, I had my first help on a project with my two year old over Christmas. It was very rewarding for both of us. 

Congratulate her on a job well done.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DaninVan,
She has made a few things in grade school and has taken classes at the Rec Centre on Saturdays. This is the first concentrated effort at producing something for someone.
She has a pretty good eye for design as she graduated university in Architecture. Since she was a kid she's always wanted to build houses, so she quit her desk job, went back to school and has just started a job as a Construction Site Manager with Habitat for Humanity. She likes the "hands on" of wood and what it has to offer. I think there will be more of this in her future. 
Thank you all for the many fine compliments. It's very nice of you.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Her work looks a lot better than mine. Nice going!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Like the stand especially.

You definitely need emergency generator backup. Could be a lifesaver up there.


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, that nightstand in particular shows talent at design as well as a feeling for quality craftsmanship. GOOD JOB! Encourage her, it's a great family avocation even if she doesn't want to pursue it professionally.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very good work. The nightstand would also be a good design for a kitchen butcher block with a much thicker top. I heard there is more bad weather headed your way. We're just getting snow out west.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Butcher Block...not a bad idea.
Yes, more bad stuff coming.Warmer today, +3c. Had a chance to wash the cars.
Sudden change tonight, going down to -12c. That's still not bad, without ice.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

On boxing day we went from +4 to -30 from 3pm to the next am. I'd still rather have that than your ice storms.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> On boxing day we went from +4 to -30 from 3pm to the next am. I'd still rather have that than your ice storms.


Maree says, 'you can have that'.........LOL


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Maree says, 'you can have that'.........LOL


And I was thinking of suggesting to you that new type of vacation where people from different countries switch houses for a month or so. Actually I was thinking that about 3 months would be about right. I know it can be almost unbearably hot down there this time of year. I can guarantee you and Maree some relief from that. If we hurry you and Maree can celebrate a white New Years. In fact, we have another snow warning for overnight so it could be a "white out" New Years. :lol: I've included a link to "white out" in case you are unfamiliar with it. Whiteout (weather) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"thanks, but no thanks"......


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought it might be a hard sell.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

So, she is an architect. That´s why the side table looks very nice.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

papasombre said:


> So, she is an architect. That´s why the side table looks very nice.


Thank you, Papasombre. Yes, an Architectural background but the "hands on" stuff comes from perseverance and determination, which she seems to have a lot of.
The "show and tell" images of the members of this forum depict the same. I admire the capabilities of the people than can make this happen.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

My compliments on some fine projects.

I hope you plan to rescue those branches and turn them into some projects over time. Free wood is always worth the wait.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mike said:


> My compliments on some fine projects.
> 
> I hope you plan to rescue those branches and turn them into some projects over time. Free wood is always worth the wait.


Absolutely. I can't pass these up. Something good from this storm after all.


----------

